# Bed Benders Inc.



## feeder

Hi everyone.
can anyone tell me where i can find more of bedbenders inc. work?.
many thanks.


----------



## Blackjack

Moved to LiveJournal, and their blog and are are now private.


----------



## Zoom

There's a bunch of his stuff reposted against his wishes on SSBBWChan.

Link not provided so as to not encourage redistribution.


----------



## pharmmajor

Mind if I ask what his livejournal account is? I'd like to join so I can see his art again.


----------



## AJTano

I am also interested in joining.


----------



## karbonpotassium

AJTano said:


> I am also interested in joining.



Step 1: Create a LiveJournal account.

Step 2: Create a deviantART account.

Step 3: Go to Bed Benders Inc.'s deviantART page and "Send a note" or possibly go to his deviantART journal entry HERE and post a comment. In either case, request to be added to his friends list and include your LiveJournal account name.

Step 4: Wait patiently?


----------



## coyote wild

Is his artwork _that_ good that he gets to make it inconvenient to actually view? He comes off as kind of pompous.


----------



## Korota

coyote wild said:


> Is his artwork _that_ good that he gets to make it inconvenient to actually view? He comes off as kind of pompous.



I don't think it has anything to do with being pompous. If I remember correctly, it's more about keeping real world friends from finding out about it and getting weirded out or something like that.


----------



## earthlykaiser

How about this proposition gents, one of us gets accepted over there, and supplies the rest of us with his material either through posting it upon this thread(with his permission), or put it all in a big friendly zip/rar file, and put it up(once again, with his permission) on a file-sharing site such as Megaupload or Rapidshare.


----------



## Blackjack

earthlykaiser said:


> How about this proposition gents, one of us gets accepted over there, and supplies the rest of us with his material either through posting it upon this thread(with his permission), or put it all in a big friendly zip/rar file, and put it up(once again, with his permission) on a file-sharing site such as Megaupload or Rapidshare.



There's one hole in your plan:

That is exactly why he wants it private, so that shit like that doesn't happen.


----------



## earthlykaiser

Well then, he hasn't done much of a good job since it's been up on numerous other websites.


----------



## The Orange Mage

I sent a long time ago and got no results.

Plus, Anon gets what Anon wants.


----------



## Dhomberger

a major reason he took his stuff down from DA is because he was getting some extreme flack from jerks who were flaming him, trolls had a tendency to flock to him. I used to watch his art on DA, and when he finally said where he had started up again, I made my friends request on his DA journal and on LJ, he is still producing excellent art and I am glad I got the chance to see his work again.


----------



## Baba Fats

I don't think it's any violation of privacy to say that his LiveJournal account is under the name corson_arts. He's made that info public at both DeviantArt and The Process Forum - 

http://www.process-productions.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10085&page=4

Earlier in the same thread (dated this past February), he had this to say:

_I'm not as weird about my art being posted on forums these days, for those of you who've defended me. I really appreciate it, because 5 months ago, that was extremely important to me. I came out to some of my closer friends about my art, and the artist I will not name who goes by Wynsickle agreed that as long as I make a point to let people know that we are not the same person that she won't throw a hissy fit over my stuff becoming more public "no offense wyn." Our styles are very similar because we started off doing work together, but the more and more my stuff became over the top, the less she wanted to colaberate. Her art really influenced mine, as I've been known her for a while. I'm doing what I can to really make our styles look different. I would love to start a new site, sometime anyone can see, but I have no idea where to start. There are two things that are important to me, one is that I have freedom to make the gallery really my own, to where I have some control over it, and two, I LOVE posting short stories and being able to receive comments. They really help me develop my stuff. After all, thats why many of us artists post our work as apposed to keeping it locked on our computers. ... I hope to make a more available gallery soon. I'm sick of being in the shadows._ 

Maybe he could follow Derrick Fish's lead and post his art at Blogspot.com: they seem to offer decent troll control. Or he could follow in the footsteps of The Studio and BeakerFA, and start a gallery here at Dimensions. Given the quality of his work, I don't think he'd need to ask more than once.


----------



## Wilson Barbers

I'm the guy who put together the Studio & BeakerFA galleries for the Dim site. I'd love to do one for BedBendersInc. Blogspot's "troll control" is entirely in the hands of the blogger, incidentally, which I consider a pretty good thing . . .


----------



## isotope

coyote wild said:


> Is his artwork _that_ good that he gets to make it inconvenient to actually view? He comes off as kind of pompous.



It's not the greatest thing since sliced bread(or sliced fat girls..wait) but i'd say he is one of the better artists in the FA community.

People have already explained why he does the things he does, so i won't repeat.

But, he's got talent.

He can do what he want...to an extent.


----------



## Bed Benders Inc.

For those interested, I've posted some of my old work on my DA. I have new works on the way as well. ALOT of new work. Not all of it will be going on DA though.  here is my DA account address: www.bedbendersinc.deviantart.com


----------



## JP.

And on a completely related note, Bedbender and I are working on a collaboration. Details will follow as will some of the work.


----------



## Caine

All I can say is; THANK ALL THAT IS HOLY YOU TWO ARE COLLABORATING ON SOMETHING TOGETHER!!!


----------



## Bed Benders Inc.

Caine said:


> All I can say is; THANK ALL THAT IS HOLY YOU TWO ARE COLLABORATING ON SOMETHING TOGETHER!!!




Why thank you! I'm very excited myself, and I hope everyone likes the work when it's finished.


----------



## QueenB

to the op:

best name ever hahah


----------



## Caine

BBI, Jp is one of the best authers I've read, and you are one hell of a talented artist, THIS cannot be bad in any way! its like... like... finding a $1,000 bill on the ground, it just can't happen!
but you get the meaing, I'm pretty certain this is gonna be one hell of masterpiece


----------



## JP.

Thank you very much. We've been having a lot of correspondences and a great symmetry going. If you're familiar with some of Bedbenders, what I'm doing will be providing some story material for some illustrations he's going to do. I'm pretty excited, it should be good.


----------



## BTB

Perhaps there is too much talent here, ( think of the Travelling Willburys or worse the duet of Stevie Wonder and Paul Mccartney ) but otherwise this could work ( think Cream or Queen and David Bowie)


----------



## Caine

BTB said:


> Perhaps there is too much talent here, ( think of the Travelling Willburys or worse the duet of Stevie Wonder and Paul Mccartney ) but otherwise this could work ( think Cream or Queen and David Bowie)



Oh don't put a damper on this, I think its great that a great artist and a great writer ar eworking together on a project and doing really well. You know BTB, you had quite a good collection of stories yourself back in the day, mebbe you need a good artist yourself to get back into the swing of things.
BTB + SketchVG..., Wilson Barbers + SketchVG... THOSE are two GODLY combinations its like God amde out with himself and had babies


----------



## JP.

Valid concerns, but I think it will work out. Time will tell, it's nice to see it's building some anticipation.


----------



## Caine

JP. said:


> Valid concerns, but I think it will work out. Time will tell, it's nice to see it's building some anticipation.



its got ME worked up and I don't know anything beyond that hes doing art, you story and its a comic of sorts, this is gonna be amazing!


----------



## BTB

Honestly I don't think it will be as bad as "Ebony and Ivory", I was just kidding while comparing those Masters of their Crafts with these two Masters of WG and Expansion.


----------



## Caine

BTB said:


> Honestly I don't think it will be as bad as "Ebony and Ivory", I was just kidding while comparing those Masters of their Crafts with these two Masters of WG and Expansion.



Lol, well, I like playing about so its all good here, sides, I'm sure for every one person who talks here theres about 1,000 who aren't saying a thing


----------



## JP.

BTB said:


> I was just kidding while comparing those Masters of their Crafts with these two Masters of WG and Expansion.



Geez! All this going for me and I'm still single!


----------



## BTB

Well if word gets out that someone with your literal capabilities is still on the market, the BBWs will come running.


----------



## WildFox500

^That's a fantastic mental image.....

On a more related note, I'm extremely excited to see the fruit of this collaboration.


----------



## BTB

^ Knowing JP he would probably go for the slowest one.


----------



## JP.

BTB said:


> ^ Knowing JP he would probably go for the slowest one.




Well they are the easiest to catch!


----------



## WildFox500

JP. said:


> Well they are the easiest to catch!


Wait, if a group is running at you wouldn't the slower ones be the hardest? You'd have to get past a ton of women (literally) for a shot at the stragglers.

I just realized that I'm thinking about this way too hard...


----------



## BTB

a joke is not funny if you have to explain it but just think about it who in a group of BBWs would be the slowest and why should this appeal to JP.
I thought this was very obvious.


----------



## WildFox500

I got that. I'm just too analytical to go "haha"and move on. Sorry.


----------



## LillyBBBW

*bump*

So what happened? How do I get to see this masterpiece collaboration? *bangs on the stage*


----------



## JP.

LillyBBBW said:


> *bump*
> 
> So what happened? How do I get to see this masterpiece collaboration? *bangs on the stage*




Still being worked on. I've seen a preview or two. The script is done, now it's the hard part, I know Bedbender is putting a lot of effort into it.


----------



## Coop

So far from what I've seen, I like.


----------



## JP.

Coop said:


> So far from what I've seen, I like.



You've seen some of the previews maybe? Or the script?

I have to admit, it's a lot quicker and easier writing scripts than stories. I'd be happy to do another for a good artist willing to draw it.


----------



## BTB

You are on the best way to become the Salinger instead of the Gore Vidal/Garcia Marquez/John Irving/insert good productive author here/ of Wg Fiction if we have to wait any longer


----------



## JP.

BTB said:


> You are on the best way to become the Salinger instead of the Gore Vidal/Garcia Marquez/John Irving/insert good productive author here/ of Wg Fiction if we have to wait any longer




I have to admit I have been on a bit of a dry spell lately. Plus I keep mentioning that I'll be writing Heavy Debt again (and I do mean to! I do!). I tried a new story just about two weeks ago, got about 5-6 pages in and stopped. This is kind of the way it happens with me, a long dry spell and then a burst of new stories.


----------

